# wichtiger Hinweis zum gemeinen Sonnenbarsch



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Jan. 2020)

Hi,

Ende Juli  2019 ist der gemeine Sonnenbarsch (Lepomis gibbosus) nun auch, wie ich es ja vor 3-4 Jahren schon provezeit hatte   in die "europäische Liste der invasiven Arten" aufgenommen worden. (andere winterfeste Lepomis werden sicher folgen)

Heißt,

der Fisch unterliegt nun einem Haltungsverbot  (nur wer nachweislich schon vor Juli 2019 welche gekauft hatte darf sie weiterhin behalten wenn denn nächster Punkt zu 100% sichergestellt werden kann )

es besteht ein 100%iges Vermehrungsverbot
(wenn jemand beiderlei Geschlechter im Teich hat muß dieser dafür sorgen das kein einziger Jungfisch mehr gezeugt wird, kann er das nicht ist der Halter gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet alle gemeinen __ Sonnenbarsche im Teich abzutöten)

absolutes Handels- und Weitergabeverbot

Transportverbot in jewelchem lebensfähigen Zustand

wer sich nun Räuber gegen Goldfischnachwuchs in seinem Teich zulegen will muß auf den heimischen __ Flußbarsch ausweichen

mal schauen welche der nachweislich  "invasiven" Teich-Fischart als nächstes folgt, __ Katzenwels oder __ Goldfisch

MfG Frank


----------



## Frank Burkhard (24. Jan. 2020)

Die können mich alle mal kreuzweise mit ihren Verboten und Regulierungswahn.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Jan. 2020)

Hi Frank,

wenn Mann genug Geld hat, Verstöße können teuer werden wenn ein "unliebsamer" Zeitgenosse petzt

Mein Nachbar hatte vor ein paar Jahren an einer seiner Weiden Haselnußsträucher eines angrenzenden Biotopschutzgebietes runterschnitten und das Schnittgut ins Schutzgebiet geschmissen, 12.000€ Strafe waren die Folge als er von ner ortansässigen "Ober-Grünen" bei der unteren Naturschutzbehörde deswegen angeschwärzt wurde

MfG Frank


----------



## Wachtlerhof (24. Jan. 2020)

Frank, hast Du mal einen Link zu 'ner aktuellen Liste, bitte? Ich find nur welche älteren Datums (aktuellste gefundene von 2018).


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Jan. 2020)

Hi Gisela,

unter

"EU-Liste der invasiven Arten" kam bei google bei mir ganz oben die Erweiterung von 2019 (unter einer Nabu-Seite)


----------



## Wachtlerhof (25. Jan. 2020)

Danke Frank, so hat es jetzt funktioniert. Hatte immer nur bis max. 2018 angezeigt bekommen. Einziger Unterschied meines Suchbegriffs, ich hatte anstatt "EU-" immer "europäische " eingegeben.


----------



## lollo (25. Jan. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> es besteht ein 100%iges Vermehrungsverbot


und was hilft dann da, wahrscheinlich nur die Pille.  
Habe meinen beiden es mitgeteilt, und bekam dies   als Antwort, und die Frage ob wir nicht schlimmeres auf dieser Welt zu regeln hätten, 
denn ihre Lebenserwartung wäre ohnehin zu kurz.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Jan. 2020)

Hi Lollo,

ne sogenannte FiPi

hier bei mir in der Gegend sollte ein Bauer auch NiPi s (Nilganspillen) auf den Acker werfen, statt mit dem Trecker die Viecher zu verscheuchen. Dann hät er keinen Schwan überfahren müssen


----------



## center (27. Jan. 2020)

Nur der oder auch der 
*Lepomis megalotis?*


----------



## Frank Burkhard (27. Jan. 2020)

Ja, der ist auch so ein Übeltäter.
Aber so wiet ich informiert bin ist der noch nicht auf der Liste.
Die __ Sonnenbarsche sind in so manchem See eine regelrechte Plage, dominieren die heimischen Gewässer.
Habe schon im Anglerforum gelesen, daß Angelvereine Sonnenbarsch-Angeln veranstaltet haben und an einem Tag über 3.000! __ Barsche von diesem Übeltäter gefangen haben.
So weit so gut.
Ist ja toll daß die heimischen Arten vor solchen Invasoren geschützt werden sollen.
Aber Privatleute derart mit Sanktionen zu belästigen ist meiner Meinung nach total neben der Spur.
Mal ganz ehrlich, die Meisten wissen ja nicht mal was sie da in ihren Becken haben.
Es wird nicht aufgeklärt, es wird aber gerne abkassiert.
Und da Unwissenheit bekanntlich nicht vor Strafe schützt ist das immer eine willkommene Einnahmequelle.
Wenigstens wird hier im Forum gewarnt, aufgeklärt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Anja W. (27. Jan. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> hier bei mir in der Gegend sollte ein Bauer auch NiPi s (Nilganspillen) auf den Acker werfen, statt mit dem Trecker die Viecher zu verscheuchen. Dann hät er keinen Schwan überfahren müssen



Ein Schwan ist doch dieser große, weiße Vogel, oder? Wie blind kann denn ein Bauer sein?  Dem möchte ich nicht auf der Straße begegnen!

Ein paar Nielgänse haben wir auch jedes Jahr. Dieses Mal werden die Bauern aber von den vielen Graugänsen geärgert. Auf dem einen Feld hängen rot-weiße Flatterbänder, also sind die Gänse auf das Feld direkt daneben gezogen...


----------



## lollo (28. Jan. 2020)

Frank Burkhard schrieb:


> über 3.000! __ Barsche von diesem Übeltäter gefangen haben.


Moin,

ja? und wahrscheinlich waren die dann auch noch "soooooooo" groß. (Arme sind zu kurz)  (Anglerlatein)


----------



## troll20 (28. Jan. 2020)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ja? und wahrscheinlich waren die dann auch noch "soooooooo" groß. (Arme sind zu kurz)  (Anglerlatein)


Alles in der B.... nach zu lesen


----------



## lollo (28. Jan. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Alles in der B.... nach zu lesen


Mahlzeit,

diese Bildungszeitung lese ich nicht.


----------



## DbSam (28. Jan. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Alles in der B.... nachzulesen


René meint doch die Bibel ...

In dem Dir angesprochenen Wurstblatt kann er wahrscheinlich nur die Titelseite lesen, zum Aufschlagen sind doch vermutlich seine Arme zu kurz ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Jan. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> René meint doch die Bibel ..
> 
> 
> Gruß Carsten



ist doch auch son Lügenblättchen, kein gescheiter Ungläubiger liest die

MfG Frank


----------



## Frank Burkhard (28. Jan. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> René meint doch die Bibel ...
> 
> In dem Dir angesprochenen Wurstblatt kann er wahrscheinlich nur die Titelseite lesen, zum Aufschlagen sind doch vermutlich seine Arme zu kurz ...
> 
> ...



Depp!


----------



## DbSam (28. Jan. 2020)

Danke, gern.
Ich hab Dich auch lieb.


----------



## troll20 (28. Jan. 2020)

Und jetzt haben wir uns alle wieder lieb und kommen zurück zu den Sonnenbarschen.


----------



## lollo (29. Jan. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> In dem Dir angesprochenen Wurstblatt kann er wahrscheinlich nur die Titelseite lesen, zum Aufschlagen sind doch vermutlich seine Arme zu kurz ...


richtig, ich bekomme die Arme auch nur 2500 mm auseinander.


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Jan. 2020)

lollo schrieb:


> richtig, ich bekomme die Arme auch nur 2500 mm auseinander.


Also meine Arme sind an den Schultern dran und somit ca 80 cm auseinander  ! Entweder du meinst deine Hände ?
Diese Spanne ist so ca genau entsprechend der Körpergröße ! Wenn also bei dir .......Riese !


----------



## troll20 (29. Jan. 2020)

Ich wess net ob es die __ Sonnenbarsche, die Bildzeitung oder den Autor des nächsten Testaments interessiert aber ich komm nicht über 1935mm Spannweite  und das bei nur noch 183cm höhe 

Aber was zum Geier hat das mit dem Verbot der Haltung Invasiven Arten zu tun.

Warum ist nur heute meine Bank so nass, hat Carsten nicht den Weg zur Toilette gefunden


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Jan. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber was zum Geier hat das mit dem Verbot der Haltung Invasiven Arten zu tun.


*Anglerlatein* ,
Rene ' , Meiner ist gr ...wie Deiner ! Der war sooooooooo groß ! 
INVASIV ,
Der Mensch ist schon ein komisches Individuum ! Erst führt er es ein , nennt es Fortschritt und dann die totale VERNICHTUNG !
Sollte man Mal drüber nachdenken ! Affe , Mensch , Industrialisierung , Klima - Greta .......Atome ! Und wieder von vorn !


----------



## Patrick K (29. Jan. 2020)

Wenn die Elsbeth diesen Fred entdeckt, gibt's wieder Ärger 

Alles "off Topic"

'


----------



## DbSam (29. Jan. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> aber ich komm nicht über 1935mm Spannweite


Bist halt kein Angler, die bekommen die Arme weiter auseinander ... 
Kannst halt nur kleine Bücher lesen ...



troll20 schrieb:


> Warum ist nur heute meine Bank so nass



Freu Dich, hier würde diese gerade etwas weiß werden ... 



Patrick K schrieb:


> Alles "off Topic"


... aber schön, keine Verbote. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Frank Burkhard (29. Jan. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und jetzt haben wir uns alle wieder lieb und kommen zurück zu den Sonnenbarschen.



Garantiert nicht.
Ich bin hier raus, das war mein letztes Posting in diesem Forum. 
Lasse mich nicht auf das Niveau von Vollpfosten herunter. 


.


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Jan. 2020)

Frank Burkhard schrieb:


> Lasse mich nicht auf das Niveau von V... herunter.


Das war jetzt aber sehr REIF ! 

Solltest du *so* B verteidigen ....... LASS ES !

PS: Ach ja hier schwingt  IRONIE mit !

Ich glaub in diesem  Land herrscht RELEGIONS + MEINUNGS - FREIHEIT !

PPS : dit war jetzt aber so was von offtoppic !


----------



## Patrick K (29. Jan. 2020)

Ja dann ,Servus machs gut


----------



## troll20 (29. Jan. 2020)

Frank Burkhard schrieb:


> Garantiert nicht.
> Ich bin hier raus, das war mein letztes Posting in diesem Forum.
> Lasse mich nicht auf das Niveau von Vollpfosten herunter.
> 
> ...


Warum so __ barsch und vor allem warum so agressiv und beleidigend?
Hat dich jemand angegriffen?

Nun gut jeder wie er mag .....


----------



## lollo (30. Jan. 2020)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> Wenn also bei dir .......Riese !





Andre 69 schrieb:


> *Anglerlatein* ,


Moin,

ja, der Andre hat es verstanden.


----------

